# Companion shows in Shropshire area



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone know of any companion shows coming up in and around the Shropshire area please?

Take care
Sarah


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

hiya.....try going here CDS Dates

updated all the time
Pauline


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Thankyou Pauline, thats very kind of you I will keep a copy of that as I like to take the pups to the companion shows for practicing.

I don't know if anyone knows him on here but I wondered if anyone knew if John Codwalader (spelling) still runs his companion shows around Shrewsbury?
He usualy does one is conjunction with the Shrewsbury Carnival.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiya,,,,,,,,John has moved [ somewhere whiltsire i think??] so nohe doesnt run it anymore.
We are in Hereford so i dont get to hea of much your way anymore but i used to live in Ludlow...........there is the Ludlow hunt show but i dont know the date yet but its always a big comp show and terrier show held at Henley just outside Ludlow [ towards clee hill]
Are you going to the Oswestry show 0n July 20th?.......did you go to their last one? i was judging beagles there.
Donnas site igave the link for covers the whole of the midlands but seems to have more my way as she lives in Worcester, but i notice this week she is asking for more input from all over the midlands so it will probably grow to be more use to you
regards
Pauline


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

What a shame about John moving I used to love going to his companion shows, he used to put so much into them.

I will keep an eye out for more links to companion show lists.

Thanks again Pauline.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great site wish there were more like it 
some times hard to find companion show unless you get all dog papers and mags but then dont show them all mostly only the kc ones
where some of the unreg ones are great too.


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

glad you like the site!....i find it invaluable to find something at short notice if hubby has to work and i'm home cheesed off..........lol
if you get OUR DOGS paper she writes a column there every 2 weeks, if you go somewhere and win something she will publish it, even the novelty class wins.........its nice for folk to see their name in print even if they dont do the bigger shows for what ever reason...............also if anyone knows of any shows your way then please let Donna have the details so we can all share!
cheers
Pauline


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

There used to be quite a big companion show held at Stourbridge do you know if that one is still running?

I have been checking Dog World but none of the companion shows seem to be for around this area, I used to live in Telford 4 years ago and there was loads of companion shows held every year, but I can't seem to find any now I'm back, I will keep checking your firends list as thats a great idea and just hope some come up soon. I love showing my poms at open and Champ level but I find the companion shows much more fun, especially with young pups.

Thanks again for your help

Take care

Sarah


----------

